# Pole Barn Loft - Part II



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm pretty much done with my pole barn loft. It has 2 platforms with shelf space on the outer cantalivers. I'll put up more shelves against the barn walls as needed. I created another thread since I already had a lot of pics in my first pole barn loft post.

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/all.jpg>
I was able to fit the FEL under the lower platform. I wanted the RCutter under there, but the ROPS kept me from getting it in as far as I wanted. 

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/all3.jpg>
Front view.

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/top1.jpg>
simple_john: Here are the sheves to the immediate right when you get to the top of the stairs. I left the right side open to the top, as it is close to the roof, and it also makes it easier to get to the upper left shelf instead of having to lift over the rafter. I can put pretty heavy stuff on these shelves, I think. I left the area to the left of these shelves open to the floor so I can lift something from the floor without having to use the stairs or I can use my FEL to lift something up to the opening. I will put a chain across the opening to protect my beer drinking buddies. :cheers: 

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/top2.jpg>
Top section shelves. Middle part is adjustable. Used some leftover shelves and brackets that I had at my house. I will probably have to buy some more.

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/tool2.jpg>
Tractor and L&G section only. Will have most of my tools on the other side of the barn.

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/wb.jpg>
Workbench. Some pegboard will fit nicely on the barn's girts. Will probably build another stretch of workbench at a 90 degree angle to this one later.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Very Very Very Nice and well done also!!!

Just think what we could do if we could find a Curly, nyuk nyuk nyuk!!!!

Larry


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks great Mow:thumbsup: You did good:clap: What year is that Jeep 197:question: it looks to be in good shape also.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Looks great Mow:thumbsup: You did good:clap: What year is that Jeep 197:question: it looks to be in good shape also. *


It's a '79 Wagoneer. Has probably a 3 inch lift. 360 with 401 heads and Thrustmasters. Runs pretty good and tracks real good on the pavement. Had the flex flywheel crack on me last spring. That was fun replacing it.:lying:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Excellent job Mow and great pictures! :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Here's a pic of the "L&G" side. I plan to put some pegboard on both sides of the 6 x 6's above the shelves. 

<img src=http://www.homepage.mac.com/userosx/.Pictures/tool1.JPG>
It will always be this uncluttered and organised.:furious: :furious:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks great Mow. Great utilization of space. Someday I just may get to build a new and larger barn myself........The wife gave me the go ahead to start now, but I keep asking myself if I really really want to do it or just dream about it. Guess I really want it, but not sure if I want to go into debt again to get it. Decisions decisions decisions, they never end.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

excellent job curt.. now i see where those stairs went to (that i questioned before) 

really looks great..

PS. i love your old jeep... they dont make them like that any more..


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *excellent job curt.. now i see where those stairs went to (that i questioned before)
> 
> really looks great..
> ...


I like my old Jeep, s_j. It is well ventilated from all the rust holes! That's something I'll have to patch up someday.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks for all the compliments, guys! This took a lot longer than I thought it would, but I'm pretty slow when it comes to carpentry. But it turned out good, and I think it came out better than if I would have rushed through it. I changed my mind a lot.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Thanks for all the compliments, guys! This took a lot longer than I thought it would, but I'm pretty slow when it comes to carpentry. But it turned out good, and I think it came out better than if I would have rushed through it. I changed my mind a lot. *


Are you admitting you flip-flopped Mow? 

It looks really nice, you did a good job.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks great Mo!


----------

